# Gold Tip X-Cutter's - Point weight???



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm shooting the Gold Tip X-Cutter's out of my Pearson Anvantage at 65 lbs. (for 3D). My question is, how much weight are you guys using up front with these arrows? They are cut 27" carbon to carbon and have 90gr. points in them right now. Just wondering if you guys think I should add some weight up front to help break down the stiff spine and if so, how much? Thanks for the help.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

You ain't got them arrows fixed yet?? lol. Just kidding. I'm interested to see what everyone has to say too.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I have shot X-cutters and I don't feel that you'll break the spine down much unless you leave them a little longer and add quite a bit of weight. Maybe 28 to 28-1/2 carbon to carbon and add 110-130 up front. If the 90"s are doing good, but you just want to try something, I found them to do well with 110-gr. at 28-1/2" carbon to carbon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I am shooting 26 inches of carbon with 90 gr in front


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Anyone else have any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

I jus put mine together. Mine are 27.25" with 110 gr. Tips. Total weight is 364 gr. These shafts do not have left and right fluctuation for me. Speed is the least of my concern as they only shoot 292. Large diameter shafts with low point weight always gave me left and right issues. Id reccomend atleast 100 in the nose


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I have not completely finished mine up yet, but they are cut to 28 5/8" of carbon, GT pin bushing w/Bohning pin nock, 4" wrap, full size Blazers, and a 90 graint glue in tip w/an addt'l 50 GT tip weight added. They should end up being around 412 grains +/- and I'm hoping they fall in the low 280's for speed (they shot 299 fps when I tested them at 377 grains...basically same set up excpet only a 20 grain insert weight, no wrap, and Blazer X Vane shield cut fletches.) I'm also shooting 29.5" and 63.5#. They seemed to group fine at 20 yds. w/the lighter set up, but I noticed some extra "action" in the nock end during flight (watching the arrow thru my scope lens) so I'm hoping the extra weight helps a little w/flight and w/getting to ASA speeds. Good luck.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Mine are cut 27" carbon to carbon.. 110 grains up front, with min-blazers on the back, all arrows weigh 352grns.


----------



## krisc92 (Apr 4, 2011)

consider using a slip in nock and check your FOC. You are likely to be around 350 grains total with 110 point weight making your FOC around 12%. That is a pretty stiff spined arrow, but if you already have them and they are cut just add a little more weight and let them rip.


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I'll try 20 to 30 gr. extra in the front to improve FOC and help get rid of a little fish tail in the rear. Please chime in if you have any more thoughts or info.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I shoot them at 30.5". Shot them out of my M7 with 140gr tips to shoot NFAA speed rule of 300fps, then switched to a C4 and put 90gr tips in to shoot around 280fps. They shoot well out of both setups however I felt they were a little more forgiving with 140 up front. For this year I am going to get some 100gr nock busters and do some more tuning on the C4 to hopefully keep the same speed.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I have mine cut at 26.5 with 125 up front. fly great.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I shoot mine at 30.5 inches with 100gr glue ins with 1.5 inch shield cut bohning x vanes at 280fps the arrows fly a little squirrely but the group fantastic for me im not a strong believer in bullet holes if the arrow groups well.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm shooting my Ultralight X-Cutters at 28" with 140gr glue-ins.......385grs


----------



## betaw bandit (Dec 21, 2006)

I shoot 110 grain pts. 30'' shaft total wt is 393gr 62 pds at 282fps out of a 2010 sentinal they fly great.


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

140 gr up front. 29". at 63#, im using a 284 fps sight tape, but im thinking they are in the 285-286 fps range. Used the slower sight tape to account for the offset of the fletchings slowing the arrow down a touch faster down range. Runnin 2 7/8" AAEs on the back w/ wrap. My philosophy was, the more weight up front the better, as long as I stayed on or above the 280 fps mark. Couldn't break that spine down with the 140s even if I left them at 32" and 70#.


----------



## mbeason (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 140 gr. in the nose and carbon to carbon are 28". Out of my Specialist at 63# they are flying like darts at 283 fps. Just switched to X-Cutters this year from 22s and really love the way they fly.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

MR6 at 66lbs 29.5dl shooting them at 30 inches with 180 tips. They fly perfect for me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I shoot 90grns in mine due to shooting just 60lbs to get 280fps. Shoot as much weight as you can.

120grns if possiable.


----------

